# Sheath Cleaning and Naked Heels/Fetlock



## Lizz (Jan 21, 2009)

I can't help you with the feet but I cleaned Lakota's sheath here in PA. 2 weeks ago when it was BRRRRR cold. I just used a bucket of warm water, baby soap and some KY it worked very nice. Lakota was MUCH worse then that so don't worry as for the feet I am interested on why he is so pink also?
Lizz


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

Lizz said:


> I can't help you with the feet but I cleaned Lakota's sheath here in PA. 2 weeks ago when it was BRRRRR cold. I just used a bucket of warm water, baby soap and some KY it worked very nice. Lakota was MUCH worse then that so don't worry as for the feet I am interested on why he is so pink also?
> Lizz


Thanks for the reply! Ok, so his sheath does need immediate attention? Phooey. I'll have to ask the BO for some warm water-the barn itself doesn't have any. Thanks!

As for the pink; I know. He looks like a naked chicken. He's seemed sensitive to all the snow and ice and it may somehow be related to that.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I think the sheath could probably wait till it's warmer out. My guy get's VERY dirty though, so maybe I just have a warped perception


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

How do you clean your horses sheath? Usually one of the girl's I ride with will do it for you if you don't know how to, but she says that this year she might start charging for her services.


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

tempest said:


> How do you clean your horses sheath? Usually one of the girl's I ride with will do it for you if you don't know how to, but she says that this year she might start charging for her services.


i've never cleaned one before-this will be a first!


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

For the heels, you need to trim the fetlock hair. Keep greasing them with vaseline and some Corona is you have some to help them become less irritated and the hair grow back. I wouldnt use bell boots, I would probably let the heels/pasterns air out. It is most likely caused by the wetness, and is also known as chapped heels. 

For the sheath: I have never cleaned one in such cold weather...but I dont really see why you can't. Wear gloves and rub vaseline all up in his sheath (note: it doesnt have to be dropped). You can let the Vaselinne sit to loosen the crud (smegma) or go ahead and clean the sheath. Use warm water on a rag and use some Excalibur or castile soap. Reach far up into his sheath and swirl the rag around to get out the crusties. When you think it is clean enough, use another clean wet rag and sort of rinse it out. 

Hope this helps! This is the best explaining I can do... EW


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh and EW stands for my username, not "ewww" haha


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

eventnwithwinston said:


> For the heels, you need to trim the fetlock hair. Keep greasing them with vaseline and some Corona is you have some to help them become less irritated and the hair grow back. I wouldnt use bell boots, I would probably let the heels/pasterns air out. It is most likely caused by the wetness, and is also known as chapped heels.
> 
> For the sheath: I have never cleaned one in such cold weather...but I dont really see why you can't. Wear gloves and rub vaseline all up in his sheath (note: it doesnt have to be dropped). You can let the Vaselinne sit to loosen the crud (smegma) or go ahead and clean the sheath. Use warm water on a rag and use some Excalibur or castile soap. Reach far up into his sheath and swirl the rag around to get out the crusties. When you think it is clean enough, use another clean wet rag and sort of rinse it out.
> 
> Hope this helps! This is the best explaining I can do... EW


Ha, thanks EW! I'll take the boots off tomorrow. What, though, is Corona? I'm not pouring Mexican beer on my gelding's feet :wink: 

Thanks for the sheath cleaning advice! Good to know it doesn't need to be dropped, tho he's been dropping around me a lot more lately.


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

haha. I wondered if you would ask about the Corona. No it is not the beverage lol. It is a thick, white paste that comes in a yellow tube with a red cap. It is amazing on cuts, chapped skin, and areas that have no hair. It is almost like Neosporin, only it mainly helps the hair to grow back as well as protect the area from flies, the cold, water, etc. 

Your welcome, E


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

The pasterns on your horse looks to be inflammed from "scratches", I had a horse that got that now and then, it can be painful to the horse, here is a pretty good article.... 
*Scratches*
(also known as pastern dermatitis, greasy heel or mud fever) 


_What you see:_ red, irritated skin with crusted, raised scabs just above the heels of both hind legs, or rarely, on a single leg or the forelegs.
_Is it contagious?_ No, but it's usually complicated by bacterial infection.
_Cause:_ Scratches starts as chapping that is generally brought on by a cycle of alternating wet and dry weather conditions common in late winter and spring. Once the skin becomes cracked and sore, however, bacteria, mites and/or plant irritants often complicate the situation.
_Pertinent facts:_ Scratches almost always occurs on both hind legs, below and behind the ankle. If scabs appear on only one hind leg or on a front leg, consider the possibility that you're dealing with an injury rather than pastern dermatitis.
_Treatment:_ Areas affected by scratches are often very tender, so be especially careful when working on or around them. Start by washing the affected spot with warm water and shampoo. Once the area is dry, gently clip the hair around the scabs and apply Desitin, ichthammol, petroleum jelly or another lubricating wound ointment sold at pharmacies. Reapply the ointment every day or so until all the scabs loosen and fall away. NOTE: Avoid repeatedly washing the leg, which will encourage more chapping. If the treated area becomes dirty, use a clean cloth to wipe off the soiled ointment and reapply a fresh coat.
_Prevention:_ Mud, which harbors a variety of bacteria, and moisture are the main culprits in aggravated scratches. For example, the condition is common in draft horses with feathered lower legs; the long, thick hairs trap moisture, which softens and weakens the skin and allows bacteria or fungi to gain a foothold. If your horse is susceptible to scratches, do your best to keep him in a dry environment during the scratches season, winter or spring in most climes. Clipping excessive lower leg hair, particularly on a draft breed or draft-cross, may minimize the risk of scratches or make treatment easier should the problem develop. Finally, it may help to keep a protective coating of ointment on the heels of chronic scratches sufferers.
And for sheath cleaning, I always had my vet do it. But of course you can do it yourself too. My gelding's would get real bad tho, and he would get a dark discharge, I didn't think your horse's looked that bad, but it may not be a bad idea to have your vet take a look.

And I would definitely take the bell boots off the horse ASAP.


----------



## missy06 (Apr 5, 2008)

Remali said:


> The pasterns on your horse looks to be inflammed from "scratches", I had a horse that got that now and then, it can be painful to the horse, here is a pretty good article....
> *Scratches*
> (also known as pastern dermatitis, greasy heel or mud fever)
> 
> ...


DANGNIT. You're probably right. My BO was telling me that our barn/area is really prone to scratches, but I didn't think I'd need to worry about that until spring. However, we had a huge thaw last week that melted all the snow (before it came back last night) so there was definitely a lot of mud and slush. How frustrating-I wish I'd been better prepared. I'll wash his legs tomorrow and start making sure they're slathered with Vaseline. Do I need to not ride him while treating the scratches?

Since B's owner cleans his sheath and she's really timid with horses, I'm hopeful I can just do it myself. Carefully, of course 

And EW, I'm a nerd. I totally have a tube of Corona here in the house. I just didn't know what the ointment's brand was.


----------

